# Does World Mark Have EOY?



## slum808 (Nov 12, 2011)

I started looking for a small world mark contract and saw one listed as EOY. It was only one of maybe 200 listing I saw. Was that a missprint or are they just super rare? Can anyone recommend a resale site that might have some?

Thanks, Steve


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 12, 2011)

Most WM contracts are 6000 Points

The Points are good for two years

If you were to buy 5000 then you would have enough points for a 2 BD every two years 10,000 points except the last 5 or 6 properties  

At this point look for 5K once you have borrowed the next years points you can rent more from another owner or wait for the next deposit


More detail wmowners.com


----------



## GregT (Nov 12, 2011)

Steve,

I agree with RentShare.   I used to have 25,000 credits, and then it was so easy to rent the credits that I needed that I sold 15,000 of my credits and now have 10,000, which is the equivalent of 1 2BR every year (most properties).

Even that is larger than I need, because it is so easy to rent credits.   However, I'm a pre-Nov 2006 owner (which is important in Worldmark land) and I wanted to keep those credits (which can access certain Wyndham properties).

I'll try to find some links to my successful Worldmark trades, because I know that's something you've thought about too.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Steve (Nov 12, 2011)

slum808 said:


> I started looking for a small world mark contract and saw one listed as EOY. It was only one of maybe 200 listing I saw. Was that a missprint or are they just super rare? Can anyone recommend a resale site that might have some?
> 
> Thanks, Steve



To answer your question, there are no EOY WorldMark accounts.  You receive your credits every year.  If you have a small account, you won't have enough credits for a 2 bedroom stay every year...but you will receive those credits every year.

WorldMark is a great program.  The resorts are not the best, in my opinion, but the flexibility and ease of use are second to none.

As others have said, it is very easy to buy a small account and then rent all the extra credits you need for very reasonable prices.  This way, you can take as many vacations as you like each year while having an annual maintenance fee of $500 a year or less.  This is what I am now doing.

Steve


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 12, 2011)

My point was without renting/borrowing a 5-6 Thousand point membership
Generally only allows a weeks vacation every other year

Using 1 Bedroom @ 8K   2 weeks over 3 years , , ,


----------



## slum808 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I think I'm going to keep my eyes out for a 5,000 point listing. There seems to be tons of 6000 pts but very few 5,000.


----------



## mtngal (Nov 13, 2011)

WM's minimum membership size is 5,000 points.  However, they almost never sold one at that amount, their minimum size was almost always 6,000 points.  As you've discovered, finding a 5,000 point membership is difficult.  One thing some people used to do is buy a larger membership then sell off the points you don't want.  You can sell less than 5,000 points to a current owner, or buy a 10,000 membership and sell off 5,000 as a separate membership, keeping the other 5,000.


----------



## slum808 (Nov 13, 2011)

mtngal said:


> WM's minimum membership size is 5,000 points.  However, they almost never sold one at that amount, their minimum size was almost always 6,000 points.  As you've discovered, finding a 5,000 point membership is difficult.  One thing some people used to do is buy a larger membership then sell off the points you don't want.  You can sell less than 5,000 points to a current owner, or buy a 10,000 membership and sell off 5,000 as a separate membership, keeping the other 5,000.




How would you split a contract like that?


----------

